# Bridge rod holders



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

I went to Sykes today and say a lot of people using them. I could really use one. How can I make one or where can I buy them thanks.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Most people just put their rod in the drain holes at sikes. I've had the rod holders before and I didn't like them. What I do is set my pole laying down on one of the guides and set the drag real loose. That way when a fish takes the bait it won't bounce your pole on the bridge and you vam get a good hook set when you grab your pole.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I seen a few on eBay but I use the same method in previous e post set drag loose and rest it against one of the guides 3/4 up


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I make my own. I've thought about making them and selling them but I never seemed to get around to it..


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hawkseye said:


> I make my own. I've thought about making them and selling them but I never seemed to get around to it..


Would like to see a pic of it If you don't mind i have a unlimited supply of skid boards and always like to build stuff on my down time from fishing


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

The couple I had were an H design that fit snuggly on the side of the bridge with a hole close to the middle support board on one side and a half circle groove on the top of the other side.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

PM your number to me noodlez94 and I'll send you a pic. I can't download pics to my computer. They are pretty much exactly like yakker described. The one thing you have to remember is that you want them to fit snuggly on the pier rail and all rails are different. BS's measures 6-61/8 inches so I made mine 61/4 to allow for any variance in the concrete.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

N2F I have a couple of them laying around You can have for free. I'm not sure if these will fit bob skies concrete rails tho, but I'm sure it can be modified.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have seen a picture on Instagram of guys down south setting up trolly rigs for tarpon. They would have their bait rod tied to the railing. Kinda like the bridge rod holder made out of wood that was just posted except no wood. Most of the bait rods were the smaller Avets and they would use the clicker.


----------



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank for all the advise. I pmd you fishermon


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

I just use the drain holes and set my drag lose and never had any issues- yes they were hit hard and stayed put


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i agree with southern yakker u are safer backing your drag off and laying the rod low unless u are fishing troly rigs not much point and if i remember the troly guys just bungied a piece of pvc to the rail for their anchor rod


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Loose drag for me.....the safest bet.


----------

